# My foster Darby--before and after



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know how many of yall remember my foster Darby. This is her when I had her as a puppy. And now all grown up. The rescue also got in her father from the breeder and I got to meet him yesterday. He looks alot like her and is the sweetest dog. I think he fell in love with me. It was so funny, everytime he saw me, he would come running over to me and would just lean into me and look up at me with such love and if I leaned down he would put his paws around my neck. His owner said he hadnt seen anything like it. He usually is so shy with people.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

She is gorgeous. Maybe Darby's father is trying to tell you something.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a beautiful girl Darby is. Loved the story about you with her dad.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Awww she's so cute! Her froggy legs are adorable in the first picture  Duke does that all the time and I think it makes them look so innocent and babyish 

I don't know how you can resist a golden showing so much loving! I probably would have tried to stuff him in my handbag on my way out


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She's gorgeous!.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is gorgeous! I am not the least bit surprised that her father fell in love with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Darby*

Darby is just beautiful and I too am not surprised her Father fell in love with you.

BeauShel: I think her father is trying to tell you something too.
Is it possible you have room for one more?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I think Darby's father had a good look around, saw how great the dogs have it there and wanted some of that too. Dogs know good people when they see them.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a pretty puppy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

She is beautiful, Carol. Prepare to let her go <or not >.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Darby is a beautiful girl! You did a great job Carol.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh man, that face !! She is a cuties pie that's for sure !!!


----------

